# Hello from the NorthWest!



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Greetings!

Ok, so first off, my name isn't Gus. It's Scott, but I wanted to have a Halloween inspired name and "Scary Scott" sounded too hokey (not to mention the similarity to Scary Terry).

So now the good stuff...I have been doing a yard haunt for the past 4 years. The first year we were living with my In-Laws (which I DO get along with). It was a very simple setup on their front porch with a black light and some spray painted bedsheets. I dressed up and sat in a chair and waited for TOT's. I stayed motionless while the little ones went up to the bowl I had set out while their parents stared at me wondering if I was real or not. Some parents walked up with there kids and were admiring all the decor while chatting on their cell phones. They usually jumped out of their skin when I reached out and grabbed their arm. Or else, I wouldn't do anything until they started walking away at which point I would say "Happy Halloween". 

Since then, I have moved into my own home and am in the process of building up a more elaborate display. I have been using my Garage instead of the lawn, but I hope to start my graveyard this year using what I have learned cruising through the web. I'm going to work on simpler static props this year like tombstones and hopefully a cemetary fence ala Raven Manor. Next year I want to build a crypt with an FCG and start on some other animated props.

My ultimate goal is to create a walk-through display that will start in the graveyard on the front lawn and end with a vortex in the backyard. I think the most difficult part of the whole project will be where to store everything the rest of the year.

So that's my story. Hopefully I will be able to create a site and document my projects with photos and credits to all of you who have inspired me. Oh, and my wife is also involved. In fact, she created a spider's lair with a victim wrapped in a web that was so good she scared herself.

Can't wait to talk to you all. :xbones:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome!!!! The best props are the ones you scare yourself with! Enjoy your stay. 

... you can check out anytime you like... but you can never leave .... 


Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello Gloomy Gus! Glad to have you!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi and welcome, GloomyGus!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Gus, make sure you stop into the chat room as well, now that's a scary place, lol.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Hellrazor. Excellent quote. Your pics are cool too. Is Scare Fest your own creation, or is it a combined effort?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you all. I type so slow that three posts came in while I typed my reply, so this applies to everyone above this post.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome to the Asylum Gloomy_Gus. Im in the Pacific Northwest as well.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey GloomyGus. I built my crypt last year and it went better than I expected. I can't believe all the people who stopped by to take pictures of the damn thing. It always makes me smile when people would stop their cars to take pictures. Kind of feels like I did something right for once. But anyway, welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I know what you mean DeathTouch. The thing that really got me started was that first year when kids actually went home to get their dad's to come back and see. The next year people came to the house and my father-in-law had to tell them that we moved. Now all the neighbors keep asking what I'm going to be doing this year.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Gotta love that repeat business! Welcome to the wrong side of the tracks, you'll love it here.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Scott, I am sure you will fit right in with the rest of us halloween fanatics here. Building for your haunt is addictive, as I am sure you have already found out...lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the darker side of the 'net gloomy gus.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

krough said:


> Welcome to the Asylum Gloomy_Gus. Im in the Pacific Northwest as well.


Krough, I don't know if you know but there is a weekend prop building seminar down here called FrightFest Northwest. This weekend would have been my first year attending but I have to go out of town. Maybe next year.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Zombie. I think your site was one of the first ones I found that inspired me to build my haunt. I started clicking on some of the links on your site which led me to other links and my head started to spin. But I really like your work, especially the two skellies playing cards.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gloomy_Gus said:


> Krough, I don't know if you know but there is a weekend prop building seminar down here called FrightFest Northwest. This weekend would have been my first year attending but I have to go out of town. Maybe next year.


Hope you can catch it next year, you'll have a blast!!

And welcome to HauntForum!

I think this is the most booming Halloween place on the net right now.

the activity is awesome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Gloomy_Gus.  Sounds like you have some good plans.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Gloomy Gus


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...Gus..hope you have a great time


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome, I'm in the Northwest as well, live in Rainier, Oregon


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Gloomy_Gus said:


> ...Oh, and my wife is also involved. In fact, she created a spider's lair with a victim wrapped in a web that was so good she scared herself.
> 
> lol that's funny!
> 
> Hi Gloomy-Gus and welcome! Hey is your wife going to join too? There are lots of talented couples here, plenty of room for one more.


----------

